# Lofton Henderson



## TonyM (Jul 12, 2008)

Looking for biographical information concerning WWII USMC pilot Major Lofton Henderson. Henderson Field, Guadacanal, was named for him. Apparently he was killed in the Battle of Midway. Have heard in the past that he (or was it his wife?) was from Gary, Indiana. Found the wiki post but it is not detailed enough. Can someone provide a link or suggest a book or publication? Any help greatly appreciated. Thanks. TonyM.


----------



## LuciInTheSkyWithDemons (Feb 12, 2009)

Im not sure if youve already been answered but He was born in Lorain, Ohio 24MAY1903 and died 04JUN1942 during the battle of midway. He fought in WWII and Midway. Awarded Purple Heart Medal and the Navy Cross Medal Post Mortum. the 2nd USS Henderson and Henderson Field on Guadal Canal island were named after him.Thats all I remember right about now 

-Luci


----------



## Dustered (Jul 4, 2010)

I live here in Lorain and the the bridge that crosses the Black River is named after him.


----------

